

Parsing continued-multiline data in Python - flittr
http://iswwwup.com/t/d1934baf95dc/parsing-continued-multiline-data-in-python.html

======
dalke
This links to a StackOverflow mirror. The original is at
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29337063/parsing-
continue...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/29337063/parsing-continued-
multiline-data-in-python) .

